# Canning soup



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I watched a vid last night on canning potato/ham soup. The lady used a little bit of flour/milk to thicken 'just slightly'. The liquid was clearly not thick when she put it in jars and she said as long as you just use 'a little' it is fine. She also put cheese in it. I thought cheese, milk and flour were no-no's to can. I've also read you can use clear gel to thicken and it's fine to can with. So do you want your soup liquid to be thick at all when you put it in the jars or will it get thick while it's in the canner? Is it even worth it to try to put thickener in before you can or just wait until you open the jar to use it? I just do NOT want to make a big stock pot of soup to can and then ruin it somehow when I can it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've watched enough video on canning cheese to not worry about that. 

Every time I heat an item with flour as a thickener it seems to thicken more. Too much flour could provide you with a "glop" rather than a soup. Corn and barley are grains and we've seen enough of these in cans. There are plenty of noodles in cans and this is wheat so the wheat is not the issue. I expect that flour, as a thickener, would be very easy to over do in a canner.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

I made a ham and potato soup to can and I added a bit of potato buds to thicken it a bit, you can also add those after you open your jar to use it, it thickens nicely and is after all potato so tastes fine in potato soup. As to the cheese I personally would probably add it after opening as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Anythin I can that I wan't thicker I simply thicken after I open it. Thata way I got more control over how thick it's gonna be. Just how I do it.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Mrs LazyDaisy I would love the the recipe your using, potato/ham soup would be nice to have on hand at all times =D


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

No recipe here. Just cut up some veggies and dump it all together. It ended up being a little more of a veggie/ham soup, but oh well. It looks nice in the jars, but I haven't cracked one open to taste it yet. Tasted good going into the jars so I hope it's as good coming out.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am in agreement with others who say they would thicken after they open the soup to use it. Cheese can be added before cooking, and that would be better for prepping. I think of the soups that you can buy in the stores.

I knew an older, retired couple who had a huge garden every year. They like soup. When they harvested from the garden, they made their soup right then and canned it, rather than having that step later on. They could can in quantities that were good for one meal, and could embellish later, but I always though this was an excellent idea.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I make my soups in my slow cooker,plenty of vegetables and meat for canning later,never add any flour as a thickener,once open for heating I mashed some of the vegetables if I want it thicker,but since I love a good loaf of bread to mop up the liquid I`m in heaven just the same.:wave:


----------

